# Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung



## Alesfatalis (4. Juli 2012)

*Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hallo PCGH-ler ich lese hier in diesem Forum schon seit ewigkeiten mit und nun hab ich auch mal eine Frage. Also kurzerhand mich registriert damit ihr mich beraten könnt  

Also ich suche ein PC-Gehäuse bei dem man leicht eine simple Wasserkühlung einbauen kann. Derzeit geplant ist nur eine Wakü für meinen CPU einen Amd Phenom 2 x6 und meine etwas ältere Grafikkarte amd radeon hd5770. Ich denke um beide anständig zu kühlen brauche ich mindestens einen 2x120er Radiator. Nun suche ich noch ein passendes Gehäuse. Es sollte nicht so ein schwerer Prügel sein da ich es gerne auf Lans mitnehme. Die Wasserkühlung mit dem einen Radiator sollte problemlos reinpassen und ein gutes Kabelmanagementsystem sollte es auch haben, da ich gerne ordnung im Gehäuse habe. Ich dachte hierbei an das BitFenix Shinobi weil sich dieses auch noch dämmen lässt. Nun mache ich mir bei dem Gehäuse sorgen ob ein Radiator hier an den Deckel passt. Den Festplattenkäfig würde ich am besten dran lassen weil ich mehrere Festplatten habe. Ich bin offen für Ratschläge und Empfehlungen.


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

Schau mal hier rein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/67487-wakue-case-liste-ii.html

Vielleicht bringt es dir ja etwas.


----------



## der_knoben (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Nimm einen 360iger intern, dann brauchst du die Lüfter auf keinen Fall höher drehen, sondern schön auf 5V laufen lassen.


----------



## Alesfatalis (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

@bash erstmal danke für den link hab mir die Gehäuse mal angeschaut

Bin jetzt bei NXZT auf das hier gestoßen: NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Tempest 410 Elite Product Detail
Das find ich auch optisch ansprechen und man kann im deckel einen dual 120mm radiator verbauen. Man kann es zwar nicht so leicht dämmen eben nur auf DIY weise aber das ist kein Problem. 

@der_knoben In das Tempest passt leider kein 360er rein, wie in so viele andere eben auch. Wenn man sich sehr gute Lüfter kauft könnte man sie ein bisschen schneller laufen lassen und es wird trotzdem nicht zu laut hoffe ich . 

Kann mir einer noch eine Pumpe empfehlen für den oben genannten aufbau? Welche Lüfter sind die besseren Noctua oder bequiet! ?


----------



## <BaSh> (4. Juli 2012)

Pumpe:
Aquastream XT
Lüfter:
Noiseblocker PL-2


----------



## celi2 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Cosmos S. Verkaufe ich gerade bei eBay. Da passt ein 360er im Deckel.


----------



## Alesfatalis (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Das Cosmos S finde ich dann schon ein bisschen heftig mit seinen 13Kg  Ich denke ich werde das von mir genannte Gehäuse nutzen und die mir empfohlene Wasserpumpe und die Lüfter


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich glaube du stellst dir das ein bisschen einfach vor mit der WaKü  also ein 240er wird nicht reichen für CPU und GPU das wird schwer, es ist machbar aber dann nur mit der großen Abstrichen bei der Lautstärke


----------



## Alesfatalis (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hm dann hab ich wohl ein Problem  Eigentlich will ich keinen BigTower aufgrund von mobilität andererseits ein lauter PC geht einem auch auf die Nerven. Würde es gehen wenn ich bei dem Tempest 410 in den Deckel einen 240er einbaue und an der Rückseite oder am Boden (jeweils ein 120mm Lüfter vorhanden) einen zusätzlichen 120er Radiator montiere? Könnte es dann Platzprobleme geben? Hier hats einige Bild von dem Gehäuse Crafted Series TEMPEST 410 - Midi Tower - ATX: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  Da dies meine erste Wasserkühlung ist will ich keinen Schnellschuss machen. Ansonsten vll. aus praktischer Erfahrung vll. empfehlungen für ein Mid-Tower oder einen nicht zu schweren Big-Tower?


Edit: In diesem Video ist auch ein 120er an der Rückwand neben dem IO-Shield befestigt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K45fJHichwY&feature=related


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Schau dir mal das NZXT Source 810 an. NZXT :: Unique. Unprecendented. Inspired - Source 210 Elite Product Detail

Hab ich bei meinen Eltern verbaut und hat eine sehr gute Verarbeitungqualität und du hast auch Platz für Radiatoren. Eventuell wäre das auch was für dich.


----------



## Alesfatalis (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

Hab ihn mir mal angeschaut ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur frage ich mich wo die 2 Radiatoren hin sollen. Klar der große an die Oberseite aber wo den kleinen hin?


----------



## Chris2109 (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Gehäuse für Wasserkühlung*

240 oben, 120 hinten, und wenn du den Platz nicht brauchst vorne noch NZXT Source 210 goes Wakü - aquamod //Update


----------



## ElSchwingo (4. Juli 2012)

Ich kann dir ein Tj07 empfehlen da hast di unten einen Quad Radi + Pumpe usw. platz


----------

